# Anyone selling tools



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

Hi I was looking for some second hand tools hand or auto in Australia preferred as international postage is so expensive unless you are selling v for very cheap even tools you brought and don't use cause u dont like ik try out iv seen alot if posts about guys buying all these cool tools and not using them cause they have better ones il put them to good use cheers


----------



## killerjune (Jun 18, 2011)

i have full set tape tech very good condition, use only a couple time. how much you want to pay ? 

bazooka
pumps 
handles
10 and 12 box
roller
flusher
angle box

the angle head are not include.


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

Could I see a photo of all not looking at bazooka or pump yet not sure I can afford boxes but handle roller and flusher I was looking to get soon anyways any chance you now postage cost from Canada to Australia


----------



## loudcry184 (Jan 26, 2014)

Sweendog87 said:


> Hi I was looking for some second hand tools hand or auto in Australia preferred as international postage is so expensive unless you are selling v for very cheap even tools you brought and don't use cause u dont like ik try out iv seen alot if posts about guys buying all these cool tools and not using them cause they have better ones il put them to good use cheers


I got 15 tapers, several boxes, several pumps, angle boxes etc. I live in America though so I don't think I can help you out.


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

Damb I wonder how much postage would be wish I lived there so heaps of second hand tools for sale there noone is Australia tho


----------

